# 1st yote called in



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome! Details?


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats! What's the story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats on your first!!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sweet deal. Beautiful animal. Congratulations. Cant wait to hear the story!


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Called in on a knight & hale rabbit distress. Came in at about 10 minute mark, first into the opening at the top of the pic and moved into the cedars at the bottom of the hill and sat down. The hornady 55grain vmax did the rest. If you zoom in you can see my foot prints at the bottom, that's where she sat down. What a rush.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Time of day?


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Little after 10am


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome glad to see some daytime success! been wondering vocals or distress for daytime hunts. nice job!


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah but I realize I was lucky the wind was coming out of the Southwest I was facing west southwest and she came right to me from the Southwest. This is a young female and I know that I got lucky. I just capitalized on her inexperience


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome job man! Nice looking dawg.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

aschmidt said:


> Yeah but I realize I was lucky the wind was coming out of the Southwest I was facing west southwest and she came right to me from the Southwest. This is a young female and I know that I got lucky. I just capitalized on her inexperience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Congrats! Sometimes that's all it takes is a little luck and being in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Oh no, now you are hooked.  Congrats !!!!!


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Very Nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice job on your first yote!


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

